# Chipping palm fronds



## mikewhite85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Usually I just throw them in the truck and haul them to the dump. However, I have a big palm job to do soon with no nearby dump. With 4 men waiting around to load fronds, I do not want to spend half the day driving to the dump.

Thus far I have yet to chip fronds with my 90xp. Is there any potential damage they could cause to the bearings if the fronds excessively wind around the pivotal point on the disk (sorry I don't know the terminology!) I say this because I do not want to babysit the machine all day since I will be climbing. 

Also, is there a certain way I should set the bed knife when chipping fronds? Any thing else I should be aware of? 

I have a friend with an old Wayne chuck n' duck. Would it be preferable to use his machine than my disk chipper? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 11, 2011)

mikewhite85 said:


> Usually I just throw them in the truck and haul them to the dump. However, I have a big palm job to do soon with no nearby dump. With 4 men waiting around to load fronds, I do not want to spend half the day driving to the dump.
> 
> Thus far I have yet to chip fronds with my 90xp. Is there any potential damage they could cause to the bearings if the fronds excessively wind around the pivotal point on the disk (sorry I don't know the terminology!) I say this because I do not want to babysit the machine all day since I will be climbing.
> 
> ...


 
Incidentally, I did not mean to imply that I should use my friend's chuck n' duck because I would rather damage his machine than mine! I am just wondering whether it might be more suited to chip fronds than a disk. Just clarifying


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 11, 2011)

Well B###it reckon they ok for that## My little 65 chews fronds fine of course due care of wrappin near bearing need to applied##

Hmm can not seem to post the manufactures name or link must be some voodoo going on heres an extract## 

The heart of this unit is a right-angle feed system with a single powerful feed wheel There is very little distance between the feed wheel the chipper knife, preventing materials like vines palm fronds from wrapping around the feed wheel
This unit is especially popular in coastal areas where foliage, stringy materials vines are prevalent

New sharp knife gonna be the key n dont put 4 blokes fillin her up shes not a #### star just 2 n take ya time or you'll clogg the hole##


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey the old rep stars are back what the?? hmm do the colours mean now ???


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 11, 2011)

If you can use a chuck and duck you should. Otherwise, leave the belly pan open.
Jeff


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jan 11, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Well B###it reckon they ok for that## My little 65 chews fronds fine of course due care of wrappin near bearing need to applied##
> 
> Hmm can not seem to post the manufactures name or link must be some voodoo going on heres an extract##
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advise. I will flip my knives the night before so it'll be nice n' sharp. I just bought my father in law a sweet Mac torque wrench so i am stoked to use it on those knives. 

The reason for a 5 man crew is that there will be 2 climbers and a considerable uphill distance between the chipping area and where most of the trees are located. Hopefully they will be easy with her when I am in the tree. One of them completely jammed it while we were trimming a valley oak not too long ago. It was so chocked full I had to remove the bed knife to get it going again. Hopefully he has learned his lesson.

Or perhaps I will use the chuck n' duck. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 13, 2011)

Problem with a C & D type chipper on palm fronds is that they generally seem to just rip them into large sections and throw them haphazardly into the truck. I can get far more into a truck by hand loading and slicing them with a cane knife.

Your 90XP will chip it pretty good. The 95 or 65XP will be better. The Morbark 2070 also chips palm fronds very well. I had a Gravely 395 that chipped palm fronds very fine and it was the same right angle cut like the 95 and 65XPs. In fact, I am currently looking for a used 95 or 65XP in excellent condition just for palms.


----------

